# [SOLVED] headset and speakers via bable splitter problem



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

hello

i have a fatal1ty headset and logitech Logitech Z 323 speakers

my problem is when i plug the speakers or headset in individually they work just fine put when i plug them both in via a cable splitter my left speaker stops working. how do i fix that?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: headset and speakers via bable splitter problem*

Gary,

Since they both work individually, the problem is the splitter.

Make sure you have a stereo splitter - look for two black rings on the male end of the splitter.

Make sure all plugs are pushed in completely.

Try another splitter.


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: headset and speakers via bable splitter problem*

the splitter i have is only a cheap one. would this one work? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Splitter-Pr...FBL2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1332465357&sr=8-3

thanks the fast reply


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: headset and speakers via bable splitter problem*

Yes, that one will work but seems a bit pricey. 

HERE'S another.


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: headset and speakers via bable splitter problem*

thanks  I've ordered it from amazon. I'll let you know he outcome when it arrives


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: headset and speakers via bable splitter problem [solved]*

works perfect thank you


----------

